# Question about XD grip safety



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

Does anyone know where/if I can find a grip safety with a speed bump? It must be my grip, but several times i had the XD fail to fire because the grip safety had not been in far enough. Has anyone else had this happen? Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm unaware of any aftermarket grip safeties for the XD. However, back in the Dark Ages, gunsmiths used to build up the grip safeties on 1911s to ensure positive activation. I think Bill Laughridge at Cylinder and Slide was one of the first to do so. Anyway, I see no reason something similar couldn't be done with the XD.

Shooting with a high thumb (as most good shooters do) often pulls the web of the hand away from the grip safety. Shooting with a slightly lower thumb may cure the problem, but may also muck up you shooting grip.

And you could always buy a Glock, which has no silly grip safety. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> ...you could always buy a Glock, which has no silly grip safety. :mrgreen:


 +1 :smt1099


----------



## JSCoffman (Oct 16, 2007)

Redseal said:


> Does anyone know where/if I can find a grip safety with a speed bump? It must be my grip, but several times i had the XD fail to fire because the grip safety had not been in far enough. Has anyone else had this happen? Thanks!


I took some sticky back velcro (the loop/fabric part, not the hooks/plastic) and cut it to just fit the safety. It adds just enough thickness to ensure positive activation of the safety. With black velcro, I think it looks better than the bare metal. I've shot around 1500 rounds with it and it hasn't shifted a bit.


----------



## CFlem931 (Nov 20, 2007)

Redseal,
I just went to the range with my XD9 Tactical and experienced the same problem. It only seems to occur during stress shooting and I am a bit disappointed as I shoot well with the weapon otherwise. I think a solution would be some sort of modification to the grip safety.


----------



## Redseal (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I only experience it when firing rapid. I'll try some of the above mentioned ideas and will re-post to let you know how things work out.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank God for Glock. 
Enjoy your XD it's a good gun.


----------

